# Gardin Bike



## hactar (Feb 21, 2005)

Approximately 15 years old with shimano 105 components and colombus chromoly tubing.

Does anyone know about Gardin bikes from this era? Are they a nice ride? How much would you say its worth right now?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Jamieshankland (Jan 8, 2005)

My last years trainer/commuter was a Gardin. Come to think of it, it was my first road bike.

Mine had a complete Rino group on it, with Miche hubs. I thought it rode nice. it was tight, quick, but comfee. I liked the fender mounts best. But alas I traded everything but the wheels to a shops customer who collects old bikes for a try of coffees.

I think youll like it.


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

It's a perfectly functional bike, just not going to command a premium price. It's not a sought after collector brand and was on the lower end at the time. Evidenced by the 105 stuff and rack eyelet on the rear dropout. Also, look at the level of detail in the lugs. Looks to be early 88-91 vintage..somewhere in there.

My advice, clean it up, get it working nicely, and just keep it and enjoy it. Perfect for a commuter bike. probably won't get more than $50-70 on the bay. My guess only.

brewster


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2005)

My recollection is that in fact Gardin was a Canadian bicycle.

An Italian immigrant who had set up in either Toronto or Montreal. They were very nice bikes of the time, but like Sekine and Nishiki, they are not "rare" or "collectable", just nice to ride.


----------



## Jamieshankland (Jan 8, 2005)

toomanybikes said:


> My recollection is that in fact Gardin was a Canadian bicycle.
> 
> An Italian immigrant who had set up in either Toronto or Montreal. They were very nice bikes of the time, but like Sekine and Nishiki, they are not "rare" or "collectable", just nice to ride.


Joe Gardin to be correct. They were made in Monreal. Miele bikes were made in Toronto.


----------



## hactar (Feb 21, 2005)

*Thanks for the help*

I'm going to see the bike this weekend. Seems like a good choice for me if I can get a reasonable price.


----------

